# Caption This John Kerry Image.......



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Senator Kerry on the campaign trail tries out his best Al Bundy imitation.*


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

XX XX XX.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

HousingCop @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> *Senator Kerry on the campaign trail tries out his best Al Bundy imitation.*


He looks like my sister trying to throw a ball!!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

He looks like he's in the Special Olympics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

HousingCop @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> *Senator Kerry on the campaign trail tries out his best Al Bundy imitation.*


*Something about mary*

Have you seen my baseball? Have you seen my baseball?


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

:L: that us very funny, =D> well done. Everyone lets give Kerry the salute he diserves :FM: Oh and by the way thank him also for giving us a 48 million dollar bill for the DNC that Boston will not pay for; the state will make the us tax payers fit the bill.


----------

